# Florida HOPRA - Race 1 at Ormond Beach



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida HOPRA Race 1 - St. Cloud, FL (Change of Location)

HOSTED BY
Leo Belleville

WHEN:
Saturday January 29, 2011

WHERE:
3306 Gator Bay Creek Blvd.
St. Cloud, FL 34772
407-498-0297
[email protected]

TRACK:
4' X 16' 4 Lane Tomy AFX
Trackmate lap counter & Digitrax power supply (18V / 15 amp)
Counterclockwise direction

CLASSES: 
Amateur SS
Pro SS
Amateur Mod
Pro Compression Molded 

SCHEDULE:

FRIDAY SCHEDULE:	
Practice 6:30 - 9:00

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 8:00 - 11:00
Registration, Tech, & Lunch 11:00 - 1:00
Super Stock Race 1:00 - 3:00
Modified / Compression Molded Race 3:00 -5:00
Awards Ceremony 5:00 - 5:30

ENTRY FEE: 
$5.00 per Class

DRIVING Directions: Use Google or Yahoo for map.

Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com , for a copy of the rules.

Make a weekend of it! BRASCAR race, on Saturday the 30th, at the same location.

Please support our series sponsors: Parma PSE and Host Bodies.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

once i move that way i will be joining your races


----------

